# South Texas Bobcats



## ChickoftheSea

I recently visited a wonderful photography spot in the Rio Grande Valley and was blessed to have seen and captured images of some creatures I hoped for, and others that were total bonuses.

Among those I wanted were Bobcats. In this instance, over two days I took photos of a mature female and a young male. To see them was thrilling; to bring home some special images has been very rewarding. 

I'll be exhibiting a few Bobcat images and others at the Rockport Art Fest July 2-3. Hope to see some of my friends from 2Cool there! (Although I bet it will be 2Hot!). My booth will be Coast & Cactus Photography.

Photographed with Nikon D5 and Nikon D810; lenses Nikon 500mm f/4 and Nikon 70-200 f/2.8 on 1.4x teleconverter. 

Thanks, all!


----------



## coup de grace

Awesome pictures.


----------



## fy0834

Nice work.


----------



## MichaelW

Again , great shots. Love the expressions on each. No. 1 is awsome.


----------



## saltwatersensations

The pupils of the cat in the first pic are crazy cool


----------



## dbarham

Great pics


----------



## 98aggie77566

Wow!!! Beautiful pics!


----------



## Whiplash21

Very nice. You did it again, Chick. I'm sure glad you're back


----------



## ChickoftheSea

Whiplash21 said:


> Very nice. You did it again, Chick. I'm sure glad you're back


Thanks so much for your kind words!


----------



## housewolf

Beautiful images, thanks for sharing.


----------



## BobBobber

Patience rewarded you. Great photos.


----------



## fishingcacher

Fantastic photos!


----------



## stargazer

The first one is the money shot. I have been thinking of doing one of those trips. Outstanding work once again


----------



## ChickoftheSea

stargazer said:


> The first one is the money shot. I have been thinking of doing one of those trips. Outstanding work once again


Thank you!


----------



## WESTTU1

Wow....how much would #1 cost? That is an awesome picture


----------



## ChickoftheSea

*Bobcat behavior shots*

Here are some views we don't often get to see of these great wild cats!

I took these late June, Rio Grande Valley.


----------



## Formula4Fish

Outstanding shots!

Any chance you might share the exact location of that "wonderful photography spot"?


----------



## ChickoftheSea

Formula4Fish said:


> Outstanding shots!
> 
> Any chance you might share the exact location of that "wonderful photography spot"?


As with all of my blessings, this is mine to share, not to keep.

I took these photos at the Santa Clara Ranch near McCook, TX. You can Google it - it is a wonderful photography destination!


----------

